# Konturen schärfen



## Blumenkind (11. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich habe einen Schriftzug erstellt und diesen mit einer schwarzen Kontur gefüllt. Doch die Rundungen und die Schrägen sind mir noch etwas zu pixelig, wie kann ich diese schärfen? Habe schon den PS Filter genutzt, doch der Effekt zeigt kein akzeptables Ergebnis.

Gruß Blumenkind


----------



## nanda (11. Juli 2003)

Wenn das ganze zu pixelig ist, würde ich nicht gerade "schärfen" versuchen. Es sei denn, die Pixel sollen noch schärfer hervortreten.

Probier mal folgendes:
Ansicht auf 100 % einstellen.
Auflösung mindestens 72 dpi.
"Weiche Kante" bzw. "Glätten" in der Optionsleiste aktivieren. 

Immer noch pixelig?
Dann weiß ich im Moment auch nicht weiter.


----------



## d-beam (11. Juli 2003)

gausscher weichzeichner und dann ev. nochmal kontrast auf 100% so bekommst du in der regel schoene rundungen hin


----------



## nanda (11. Juli 2003)

Auch eine Möglichkeit, wenn schon alle Kinder in den Brunnen gefallen sind. Aber besser, man hat von Anfang an keine Pixel drin.


----------



## Hankman (11. Juli 2003)

Ich würde die Schrift am Anfang sehr gross machen, und dann rastern und kleiner transformieren, dann hast du da keine Probleme. Oder bevor du Kontur machst eben den Weichzeichner drüber.

Hank


----------



## Blumenkind (12. Juli 2003)

Hi,

das ist ja toll, dass hier so viele antworten

@Nanda: welche Optionsleiste meinst du genau?


----------



## nanda (12. Juli 2003)

Die Optionsleiste ist - zumindest in PS 7 - direkt unter der Menüleiste angedockt. Weiche Kante findest Du unter Auswahl > weiche Auswahlkante.


----------



## Blumenkind (12. Juli 2003)

Hm, 
das war doch nicht so der Effekt, den ich mir erhofft hatte.
Die Kanten sind nun etwas zu dick und erschwommen.
Also scharfe Kanten und gleichzeitig nicht pixelig geht wohl nicht.


----------



## Hankman (12. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht stellst du die .psd mal online ?

Probiere mal den Text nicht zu rastern und mach dann die Kontur


----------



## nanda (12. Juli 2003)

Ich habe grundsätzlich damit keine Probleme. Alles knackig scharf und ohne sichtbare Pixeltreppen.

Steht Deine Ansicht auf 100%? Erhöhe doch mal Deine Auflösung (Bild > Bildgröße > Auflösung).


----------



## Blumenkind (12. Juli 2003)

Die Auflösung steht auf 72Pixel/Inch.

Wenn ich die nun höher stelle, wird das Bild natürlich auch größer und alles wird unscharf.
Auch wenn ich es dann verkleinr, werden die Konturen "geglätten" und verschwommen.

@Hankman: Ich kann keine Kontur anwenden, wenn der Text nicht gerastert ist.


----------



## Hankman (12. Juli 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie du deine Kontur machst, aber ich mach sowas per Stil..
Und das geht mir ner Textebene.
Wenn du deinen Text schreibst, mach AntiAlaising aus, da das oft zu unschärfe bei der Kontur führt.

Hank


----------

